# Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?



## Rael (28. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe ein paar schöne Forellen aus Dänemark mitgebracht, die nun mit ihrem super-rosa Fleisch in meiner Kühltruhe auf die weitere Verwertung warten. Nun meine Frage an Euch: Kann ich die Fische nach dem Auftauen beizen oder geht das nur mit frischem Fisch? Danke für die Antworten. :m 

Gruß
Rael 

#h


----------



## Kescherdriller (28. September 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*

Moin Rael#h 

Ist kein Problem,mache ich auch immer#6 

Nur solltest du sie nicht länger als 3Monate im Froster lassen!:g 

Bis dann,
Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Rael (28. September 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*

Besten Dank Kescherdriller. Dann werde ich am Wochenende mal eine aus dem Kühlfach zerren |supergri |supergri |supergri .

Gruß
Rael


----------



## Marc38120 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*

das gleiche wollte ich auch fragen.... hab letzte woche 2 schöne "lachsforellen" gefangen und habe 1 Filet sofort gebeizt, echt Spitze die zubereitung!!!!

hauchdünn geschnitten auf toast mit sahne meerrettich!!!!!!!

schöne grüße

marc


----------



## Heuxs (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*

Sagt mal gebeitzt : wie ist das zuverstehen?

Heuxs


----------



## DonCamile (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*



Heuxs schrieb:


> Sagt mal gebeitzt : wie ist das zuverstehen?
> 
> Heuxs


*Zubereitung Lachs oder Lachsforelle Gravad gebeizt :*

Zuerst entfernen wir - am besten mit einer Zange - die Seitenliniengräten aus dem Filet. Sollte das Filet schlecht filetiert sein und noch 
Reste der " Rippen " Gräten aufweisen - diese müssen wir selbstverständlich ebenfalls entfernen.
Salz, Zucker und Pfeffer mit der Hälfte des Dills vermengen. Ein Drittel der Salzmischung in die Glasform geben. Das Lachsfilet halbieren. 
Das erste Stück Lachsfilet oder ein Lachsforellenfilet mit der Hautseite nach unten auf die Salzmischung legen. Mit Dill bestreuen und eine 
Schicht Salzmischung darauf streuen. Das zweite Lachsfilet Stück oder das zweite Lachsforellenfilet mit der Hautseite nach oben darauf legen. 
Wieder mit Dill bestreuen und mit der restlichen Salzmischung abdecken.
Den Deckel der Glasform umgekehrt aufsetzen, so dass er auf die Filets drückt. Oder passende Untertassen unter den Deckel geben, die auf 
die Filets drücken. Das Ganze mit Haushaltsfolie gut abdichten und für 3 Tage in den Kühlschrank stellen.


----------



## Rael (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*



Heuxs schrieb:


> Sagt mal gebeitzt : wie ist das zuverstehen?
> 
> Heuxs



Moin,

unter Beizen versteht man das Haltbarmachen von z.B. Forellen, Lachs u.ä. mittels einer Salz/Zucker-Mischung und Kräutern. Ist auch unter Graved oder Gravad Lachs zu finden. Rezepte gibts hier und anderswo in Hülle und Fülle. Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren. Übrigens, ich habe meine Forelle schon genossen. War kein Unterschied zu Lachs zu erkennen. Einfach köstlich. 

Gruß
Rael


----------



## Heuxs (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*

Hi Don mal eine gannnzzzzzzz neue Seite von Dir,gut.

@Rael bedanke mich auch bei Dir.

Nun sagt mal von welchen Megen (Salz usw.pro 100gr.Fisch)
geht ihr denn aus?

Heuxs


----------



## DonCamile (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*



Heuxs schrieb:


> Hi Don mal eine gannnzzzzzzz neue Seite von Dir,gut.
> 
> @Rael bedanke mich auch bei Dir.
> 
> ...


http://www.swr.de/kaffee-oder-tee/vvv/kochschule/2003/06/17/index.html


----------



## Heuxs (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*

Habe es mir gleich abgespeichert.  #6 

Heuxs  |wavey:


----------



## Karpfen Angler (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eingefrorene Forellen zum Beizen geeignet?*

Habe Ich Auch Schon Mal Aufgetaut Und Gereuchert Aber Ich Finde Sie Frisch Besser


----------

